# Why do you hate Pets at Home?



## DeadLee

I just want to start of by saying I'm not writing this in defence of pets at home I'm just curious. 

My local petshop (not pets at home) keeps animals in terrible conditions and they sell cages that are totally unfit for purpose. I have also asked basic questions which they had no clue about.

However I have been to two different pets at home outlets one in Loughborough and one in Hertfordshire. Both places provide the pets with big cages and wheels to exercise in. The staff where very helpful and informed about where the pets had come from and how old they were. They told me about the breeder and how often they are brought in and kept out the back before they are put up for sale. 

Yes some of the cages are a bit rubbish but they also sell great cages like the Ferplast Duna Fun. 

Have I just been lucky and come across some good stores and this generally isn't the norm?


----------



## delca1

I've only been to my local [email protected] and have never had an issue with it. I took Jaz there for a 'wash and brush up' and not only did they do a fantastic job but she was happy and excited to go back again.


----------



## Guest

Because of their morals, where they get their stock from ( the staff member was lying or didn't know any better. They all come from 3-4 mills across the country), miss sexing, dangerous advice, selling unsuitable cages, also the last straw was when they decided it was a good idea to transport spayed/neutered 7 week old rabbits across from Spain and the list goes on :cursing:

Some stores are better than others but at the end of the day they are all about money with no care or concern of the animals they sell.

Oh and just to add I don't agree with ANY pet shop selling livestock.


----------



## WhippetyAmey

Sorry - I'm normally on the dog bit of here, but I thought I'd chip in 

I have been to three pets at homes, one in Cambridgeshire and two in Essex - all have been rubbish - Essex one the worst, asked a question and they didn't have a clue, and the staff I have always found have been so unhelpful!! 

I have seen the animals for sale all in very poor conditions and there place looks so dirty... 

I guess it does depend where you are, as each store is different. 

I go to another pet shop closer to us and I literally can't rate it enough, I could quite happily live there!! The staff are helpful, they remember us, they give good advice - etc


----------



## harrys_mum

the one we go to is very good, animals are in lovely condition, and plenty of room, and people who work there are very helpful.
thats dunstable. so no complaints.
michelle x


----------



## Eriya

I go to the Pets at Home in Aberdeen, and I've always liked it. Apart from the massive cues and lack of baskets (or maybe I just never noticed where they keep baskets ), I always enjoy it there. The staff always seem nice and helpful, and they seem to offer sound enough advice. I only got my gerbils from there, but I visit regularly to stock up on food, woodshavings, etc. for my gerbils and fish.

Actually, the only other "problem" I have with them is that they don't seem to sell fish tanks bigger than 64L. And the prices for fish tanks are quite high there, as I bought online a 98L tank for almost half the price of the 64L one.

I always enjoy going there, as the atmosphere is always nice, but I will look out for the advice they give, and will double-check it from now on


----------



## elmthesofties

The pets at home I go to isn't the worst out there, but that's only what is visible. On the surface? The cages are a half decent size. The animals are nearly always moderately healthy looking. (I have seen some horribly, HORRIBLY deformed hamsters there and several animals with flaky skin, but most of the time they look OK) But you can't see the genetics of the animals. You can't see the cages they're kept in at the back. Sure, it MAY be hunky dory, but you don't KNOW that.

A few years ago I went to [email protected] and asked to see the hamsters they had at the back because they'd sold out of the ones which were easily visible. The staff were very kind and told me that while I couldn't go round the back, they'd be happy to bring them out.
So I waited a few minutes and they bought out about 7 or so hamsters in a little blue plastic tub with a shallow layer of sawdust and no nest material. No food. No water. Mixed sex animals. Maybe it was temporary, but you can't know that for sure.

Many of the hamsters that we've got there have died very shortly after purchase, or some of them were ill when I got them. I don't care about money - they can keep the money they make off me if they want. I just don't want to watch animals which I love and try and tame die just weeks/days after bringing them home.


----------



## delca1

I have wouldn't buy a pet from a shop or go into a pet shop of any sort for advice.
My purchases are only accessories or food related, as well as the grooming room.
I have to walk past the pets for sale and they look ok and are in large enclosures but I don't stop at them.


----------



## thedogsmother

My main bug bears with pets at home are where they get their stock, that they sell rats singly or sell animals knowing they will be left with a lone rat, and that the ones in my local branch know sod all about rodent care yet still feel happy to misadvise people about them. As far as pet shops in general selling animals goes I feel that it makes it too easy for people to impulse buy animals, and it makes it possible for terrible breeders to stay in business.


----------



## DeadLee

elmthesofties said:


> The pets at home I go to isn't the worst out there, but that's only what is visible. On the surface? The cages are a half decent size. The animals are nearly always moderately healthy looking. (I have seen some horribly, HORRIBLY deformed hamsters there and several animals with flaky skin, but most of the time they look OK) But you can't see the genetics of the animals. You can't see the cages they're kept in at the back. Sure, it MAY be hunky dory, but you don't KNOW that.
> 
> A few years ago I went to [email protected] and asked to see the hamsters they had at the back because they'd sold out of the ones which were easily visible. The staff were very kind and told me that while I couldn't go round the back, they'd be happy to bring them out.
> So I waited a few minutes and they bought out about 7 or so hamsters in a little blue plastic tub with a shallow layer of sawdust and no nest material. No food. No water. Mixed sex animals. Maybe it was temporary, but you can't know that for sure.
> 
> Many of the hamsters that we've got there have died very shortly after purchase, or some of them were ill when I got them. I don't care about money - they can keep the money they make off me if they want. I just don't want to watch animals which I love and try and tame die just weeks/days after bringing them home.


Wow that really changed my view I don't think I could ever buy from there again now!!


----------



## Guest

Before I say this I really don't want to upset or annoy anyone, this is just me thinking aloud rather than directing this at anyone in particular 

I am constantly surprised with the continued ignorance of where [email protected] obtain their stock, and what they do behind the scenes. I wonder is it a case of out of site, out of mind?
I wonder if these people would still shop there if they saw where these animals came from and what happens to "excess stock"

There is a reason that the general public aren't allowed in the back rooms and it isn't anything to do with insurance :cursing:

ETA: After sitting thinking for a bit I have decided to post this link Why not use Pet Shops? That is the sort of place that supplies [email protected], if you are happy to support that then I give up  (yet another general you, this is directed to anyone in particular)


----------



## Claireglynn

I have asked for a certain sex rat in the past that they have not had out in the store and my local branch have always gone out the back and got them out to show me, they have always been in tiny tiny cages with nothing apart from a small food and water bowl, nothing else in the cage as to be honest the cages have been that small nothing else would literally fit.

The cages the rats have been kept in the back in, they actually sell in store and are labelled up for a maximum of 2 mice starter cages.

I know i should always walk away from [email protected] but i always feel so sorry for the rats, i know that if they are in rescue or at a good breaders they are being looked after but at [email protected] they are really in need of a good home, i know this is the wrong way of looking at it and that i am helping to keep rodent farms in business but i just cant help myself when the poor ratties look back at me, i see it as these [email protected] rats are rats all the same and did not ask to be born into that situation.

Just being honest here and wanted to explain why i have in the past bought from them.


----------



## hazyreality

Its where they get their animals and the health problems assosiated with that, that poor, unsuspecting owners will either have to deal with or - as I imagine alot of people who buy from [email protected] would do - get rid of them to a rescue or worse.
I had Kodi from there (a lop rabbit) who they told me would be small, she wasn't, she was huge! She had behavioural issues and reoccuring ear mites which eventually killed her. 
I asked them once where they got the animals, what age and what breed and the person serving me said..."oh, we don't get told any of that information!" 
The set-ups in the store look nice and inviting, but as said above, its behind the scenes that is the issue.

Also having seen the mess up's the fish section make (I used to work at a specialised aquatics store) with mis-information, labelling incorrectly, bagging different species from different tanks together, and just poor quality fish!

*Heidi*


----------



## Skandi

Eriya said:


> I go to the Pets at Home in Aberdeen, and I've always liked it. Apart from the massive cues and lack of baskets (or maybe I just never noticed where they keep baskets ), I always enjoy it there. The staff always seem nice and helpful, and they seem to offer sound enough advice. I only got my gerbils from there, but I visit regularly to stock up on food, woodshavings, etc. for my gerbils and fish.
> 
> Actually, the only other "problem" I have with them is that they don't seem to sell fish tanks bigger than 64L. And the prices for fish tanks are quite high there, as I bought online a 98L tank for almost half the price of the 64L one.
> 
> I always enjoy going there, as the atmosphere is always nice, but I will look out for the advice they give, and will double-check it from now on


I also go to the Aberdeen PaH (and have a mate who works there) tbh it depends what you're buying and which member of staff is on at the time, but yes their cages are clean and probably larger than what the animals will be put in after!


----------



## Guest

Skandi said:


> I also go to the Aberdeen PaH (and have a mate who works there) tbh it depends what you're buying and which member of staff is on at the time, *but yes their cages are clean and probably larger than what the animals will be put in after*!


Yet another reason pet shops shouldn't sell animals


----------



## Maltey

I have to say as much as I don't agree with buying pets from shops, all of the [email protected] I've been to have been brilliant.
I love my local one- the adoption co-ordinator there knows who I am and talks to me when I go in. The staff are very knowledgable and not just that, but passionate.
My OH wanted to get a crested gecko and was looking at vivs for one- the reptile guy came over and literally couldn't stop telling us all this stuff about CGs and how much he loved them etc.
I think it's the same as anywhere- some branches are better than others, and that literally could be said for other chains, not necessarily pets.
Yes their morals aren't great, but I don't think we can tar all the [email protected] with the same brush with regards to customer service.


----------



## Argent

I couldn't give a stuff about the customer service - they get their animals from rodent mills, why isn't that enough to want to boycott them? I don't care whether the conditions are terrible or pristine in the shop, it's all a ruse for the cruelty going on in the background.

I rescued Lavender who was a [email protected] girl, missexed, she and her sister were pregnant when they were only babies themselves. Her sister wasn't so lucky and died giving birth, but Lavender and her babies grew up with me and apart from the two remaining, have all become sick and died of an illness which appears to be a cruel and painful genetic timebomb. Pets at Home encouraged this irresponsible breeding; breeding pain and sickness into animals. That is why we hate them. 

We recoil at the thought of puppy and kitten mills, of backyard breeders, this is no different yet people don't seem as disgusted. If you knew a pet shop was buying say, kittens from a mill - this is still legal albeit the pet shop needs a license to sell kittens, you would boycott it right? Not even step in the door? Why is this any different?


----------



## simplysardonic

I think hate's quite a strong word, I just dislike their ethics a lot.
Rep for Bernie & Argent for their posts, as they've pretty much said what I'm too lazy to type before my 2nd cup of tea of the day
I don't understand how people can codemn puppy farms & backyard breeders but are happy to buy rabbits & rodents from [email protected] when the 'stock' they sell comes from the same conditions. It's speciesim.


----------



## chrisd

I bought my rats from their before I knew about all of the bad things that happen there. I wouldn't buy animals from [email protected] again, although my girls are perfect it is the principle. I would adopt from them though. I have also stopped buying products from them, i now use equine canine feline as they have a much larger product range and are cheaper, too. 

So there is no need for people to use them for anything in the rodent world.


----------



## Maltey

Well, I think we should consider their customer service. People are always going to buy animals from pet shops so if that's happening we need people who know their stuff to tell them how to look after them properly or that's how they end up with accidental litters or lone rats.
I'm not saying I agree with it, I don't, and actually the staff in my local are pro-rescue and steer them towards the adoption section where possible which is another example of great customer service, and who knows what would've happened to that animal if [email protected] didn't exist for people to dump them in.


----------



## LynseyB

Argent said:


> I couldn't give a stuff about the customer service
> 
> 
> 
> I think perhaps the point Maltey was trying to make was (please correct me if I'm wrong) that these shops will exist for the foreseeable future so while some people continue to buy from them, good customer service in terms of knowledge and enthusiam are important.
> 
> They should not be selling animals.
> More people should be educated about where these animals come from.
> 
> BUT while people still do shop here for animals and other products, accurate knowledgeable advice is important so that the animals they buy at least go off to live on the correct diet with an appropriate sized cage etc etc.
Click to expand...


----------



## Maltey

Exactly that LynseyB, you put it better than I could've!


----------



## Guest

Argent said:


> I couldn't give a stuff about the customer service - they get their animals from rodent mills, why isn't that enough to want to boycott them? I don't care whether the conditions are terrible or pristine in the shop, it's all a ruse for the cruelty going on in the background.
> 
> I rescued Lavender who was a [email protected] girl, missexed, she and her sister were pregnant when they were only babies themselves. Her sister wasn't so lucky and died giving birth, but Lavender and her babies grew up with me and apart from the two remaining, have all become sick and died of an illness which appears to be a cruel and painful genetic timebomb. Pets at Home encouraged this irresponsible breeding; breeding pain and sickness into animals. That is why we hate them.
> 
> We recoil at the thought of puppy and kitten mills, of backyard breeders, this is no different yet people don't seem as disgusted. If you knew a pet shop was buying say, kittens from a mill - this is still legal albeit the pet shop needs a license to sell kittens, you would boycott it right? Not even step in the door? Why is this any different?


Hear hear 
It is a huge bugbare of mine that people constantly brush over where these animals come from, [email protected] are responsible for so, so many rabbits in rescue (fact not made up) due to their "advise" and selling to anyone that can put the money on the counter...

The ONLY way to stop [email protected] selling animals is to STOP buying from them *Simple* why is that so hard to see


----------



## Nancy23

Reading this thread I didnt know just how bad they are, Its so sad
I went to one a while ago and was so upset I had to leave, there was 2 rabbits only young ones and there was these two snot nosed little brats baning on the glass front of where they were kept screaming and shouting becuase they wanted them, the bunnies were beyond terrified!!! and the shop assistant who was stood talking to the parents did nothing,


----------



## Maltey

And we all have, which is great. But not everybody is aware of these conditions, let's face it it's hardly publicised, and some people just don't care or don't see what they're doing as helping the problem. They think they're helping that one animal and don't see the bigger picture.
So whilst the solution may simply be to stop buying from them, actually it's bigger than that and it's awareness that we need to focus on.


----------



## EffyJiggy

I dislike Pets at home since witnessing one of the groomers rough handling of a tiny Yorkshire Terrier in Hertfordshire, as the grooming area has glass walls i was able to see this 'groomer' inappropriately brushing this tiny dog's long coat soo roughly, and she kept grabbing its face and shouting aggressively at it when it moved slightly due to the pain she was causing it!! Was horrible poor thing, we complained to the manager, who did nothing, then we sent 2 emails to head office threatening too report them to the RSPCA, never heard back!! wish i had a camera on me so i could of filmed it and got it as evidence! We have never shopped there since. 

Also when they used to sell birds, we had to tell them one of them had a injured leg, they didn't even realise! durrrrr


----------



## Guest

Maltey said:


> And we all have, which is great. But not everybody is aware of these conditions, let's face it it's hardly publicised, and some people just don't care or don't see what they're doing as helping the problem. They think they're helping that one animal and don't see the bigger picture.
> So whilst the solution may simply be to stop buying from them, actually it's bigger than that and it's awareness that we need to focus on.


I disagree, it is awareness AND boycotting that needs to be focused on 
With the age of the internet there is NO reason to shop at [email protected] 

I have to say if people had to deal with the attitudes that I dealt with over the last couple of months due to their "trial" that they did I doubt people would be singing any branches praises..... They will be responsible for so many illnesses and deaths in the next few months it is just disgusting :cursing:


----------



## simplysardonic

I personally think animals should not be sold through pet shops at all, but pet shops could perhaps supply lists of good breeders for interested people. The problem with people (especially children), particularly in our current 'want it now' culture, being able to walk into a pet shop is that it's too easy to impulse buy pets. The shop, interested in the sale rather than the animal's welfare, doesn't care if the animal goes to an unsuitable home, they want a sale. Taking away the cute animals in the shop may dissuade some of the more impulsive member of society from buying an animal. If someone decides that they would like to find a new family member, they will have to track down a breeder & hopefully they will do some research while they search


----------



## LynseyB

But you can only focus on boycotting ONCE PEOPLE ARE AWARE.

The reality of the situation is that people just dont know. Either because they are too lazy to do the research or they just dont care enough to do the research.
It's frustrating and annoying I know, but it's what is going on.

People often don't look in to these things themselves but if there was a better way to publicise it, they may think twice once armed with the knowledge.


----------



## Beverage

Pets @ Home are to Pet Shops what Halfords are to Motorfactors...

They use sales assistants that generally have not much clue about what they are doing or selling. Quite often part timers who are at college that are just looking for some extra dough. If they do have extra knowledge its because of there own interest rather than training provided by the company.

They are expensive as well. Royal Canin 15kg for Giant Breeds £60. Big Dog World 2 x 15kg for £80 delivery next day. Same as halfords. Any one in the 'Trade' won't go near them. They are aimed at joe bloggs who they can rip off with out them noticing because they are too lazy to google before they buy. 

They are useful because they have good stock, they are everywhere and are open when other pet shops aren't always (sundays, nights, Bank holidays etc). 

Yet I still find myself in there on a regular basis. I often use the shops to look at stuff. When my mrs has finished dragging me round looking at toasters and hoovers its nice to go over and look at stuff (even if you ar enot buying).

They are also great for socialising your puppy.


----------



## thedogsmother

I wonder if something along the lines of the protests that they have outside the puppy farm supporting pet shops would raise awareness. If people were outside with placards showing scenes from rodent farms at least it would get the message out there. I know its thr case that with the internet everyone should know about rodent farms but to be honest unless you look for it you dont see it. The sort of people who get animals from [email protected] are often the sort of people who impulse buy. There are good pet shops out there who treat unwell animals, and buy from small breeders who care for their animals but they are few and far between and it still leaves animals in a stressful situation in tanks or cages in busy shops.


----------



## LynseyB

thedogsmother said:


> I wonder if something along the lines of the protests that they have outside the puppy farm supporting pet shops would raise awareness. If people were outside with placards showing scenes from rodent farms at least it would get the message out there. I know its thr case that with the internet everyone should know about rodent farms but to be honest unless you look for it you dont see it. The sort of people who get animals from [email protected] are often the sort of people who impulse buy. There are good pet shops out there who treat unwell animals, and buy from small breeders who care for their animals but they are few and far between and it still leaves animals in a stressful situation in tanks or cages in busy shops.


I have thought about this too (standing outside with pictures etc). I would also be interested to see how many would change their mind about purchasing an animal once armed with the information of how they are bred.


----------



## Guest

LynseyB said:


> But you can only focus on boycotting ONCE PEOPLE ARE AWARE.
> 
> The reality of the situation is that people just dont know. Either because they are too lazy to do the research or they just dont care enough to do the research.
> It's frustrating and annoying I know, but it's what is going on.
> 
> People often don't look in to these things themselves but if there was a better way to publicise it, they may think twice once armed with the knowledge.


Nope, I can boycott WHILST making people aware  Many people on this forum (for example, not getting at ANYONE in particular) will still buy from [email protected] and they will know where these animals come from (there are enough threads about it) so no I don't agree with your last statement due to personal experience 

Oh and just to add this is a normal convo from [email protected] staff to customers, this was about a doe they had in the adoption center:



> I asked about bonding and bringing xxxxx in, or taking her home for a trial to see if they got on etc, and what they would recommend and they told me that they would not sell me a rabbit as a companion because it is 'too distressing' and 'too difficult' to bond rabbits. He made me feel really guilty for suggesting it, like I was doing something really wrong and he said that he would ensure that they didn't sell me a rabbit as I should just leave him on his own


Good customer service huh??


----------



## LynseyB

B3rnie said:


> Nope, I can boycott WHILST making people aware  Many people on this forum (for example, not getting at ANYONE in particular) will still buy from [email protected] and they will know where these animals come from (there are enough threads about it) so no I don't agree with your last statement due to personal experience
> 
> Oh and just to add this is a normal convo from [email protected] staff to customers, this was about a doe they had in the adoption center:
> 
> Good customer service huh??


You dont agree with my statement that "People *often don't *look in to these things" and that "*They may think twice*"
I would say these are factual statements.

I to have known plenty of people who do know better, but still buy them anyway and yes it frustrates the life out of me. I'm not saying this doesnt happen. I'm saying that it's not the case that everyone chooses to turn a blind eye.

Also, yes YOU can boycott whilst making people aware. That's obvious. My point was that you cannot *get other people to boycott until they are aware*.


----------



## Guest

LynseyB said:


> You dont agree with my statement that "People *often don't *look in to these things" and that "*They may think twice*"
> I would say these are factual statements.
> 
> I to have known plenty of people who do know better, but still buy them anyway and yes it frustrates the life out of me. I'm not saying this doesnt happen. I'm saying that it's not the case that everyone chooses to turn a blind eye.
> 
> Also, yes YOU can boycott whilst making people aware. That's obvious. My point was that you cannot *get other people to boycott until they are aware*.


Ad I said many people from this forum, fb and other forums ARE aware of what goes on, yet they still buy from them so I still stand by my original thoughts "out of site, out of mind", the majority of people DO turn a blind eye 

The fact is until people stop singing their praises people will continue to buy from them because (and I hear this ALL the time) "Well I've never had a problem with them" look through this thread it is mentioned at least 5 times already.
As far as the general public are concerned so long as they don't see the abuse or filthy conditions then it just doesn't happen no matter how much info you shove in front of them ut: (look at animal testing for example, everyone knows it happens but not everyone will buy cruelty free).

As I said in one of my posts it is the blissful ignorance that gets to me when the people involved DO know better....


----------



## LynseyB

B3rnie said:


> Ad I said many people from this forum, fb and other forums ARE aware of what goes on, yet they still buy from them so I still stand by my original thoughts "out of site, out of mind", the majority of people DO turn a blind eye
> 
> The fact is until people stop singing their praises people will continue to buy from them because (and I hear this ALL the time) "Well I've never had a problem with them" look through this thread it is mentioned at least 5 times already.
> As far as the general public are concerned so long as they don't see the abuse or filthy conditions then it just doesn't happen no matter how much info you shove in front of them ut: (look at animal testing for example, everyone knows it happens but not everyone will buy cruelty free).
> 
> *As I said in one of my posts it is the blissful ignorance that gets to me when the people involved DO know better*....


Yeah, of course. It gets to me too. When people know better and yet choose to buy the animals, it's extremely frustrating  I have also known people who have changed their mind about buying from pet shops once I have told them why it's not a good idea, so we have to remember it can go the other way too.

All I'm saying is that you can't tar everyone with the same brush. Some just dont care enough. Others are ignorant and too lazy to find out.

I also understand what you're saying about people "singing their praises", but in this thread, they have been asked for their experiences and they have given them.
I still buy some things from them that I find difficult to get elsewhere, but I havent and wouldnt buy an animal.


----------



## Guest

LynseyB said:


> Yeah, of course. It gets to me too. When people know better and yet choose to buy the animals, it's extremely frustrating  I have also known people who have changed their mind about buying from pet shops once I have told them why it's not a good idea, so we have to remember it can go the other way too.
> 
> All I'm saying is that you can't tar everyone with the same brush. Some just dont care enough. Others are ignorant and too lazy to find out.
> 
> I also understand what you're saying about people "singing their praises", but in this thread, they have been asked for their experiences and they have given them.
> I still buy some things from them that I find difficult to get elsewhere, but I havent and wouldnt buy an animal.


I'm not tarring everyone, just the majority, I was using the comments in this thread as an example of what gets said across the board 

Please don't take this as a dig but there WILL be other places to get the items you get from [email protected], buying products from them is still supporting them IMO


----------



## LynseyB

B3rnie said:


> I'm not tarring everyone, just the majority, I was using the comments in this thread as an example of what gets said across the board
> 
> Please don't take this as a dig but there WILL be other places to get the items you get from [email protected], buying products from them is still supporting them IMO


That's okay. I haven't taken it as a dig. I get 99% of my items online, but there is not one petshop accessible to me that doesnt sell animals. If I need some decent cat food unavailable in Tesco etc, I'll buy it from them. I can see why you wouldn't, and I'm not saying it's ideal, but I think it is very different from using them regularly and purchasing animals from them.


----------



## shamykebab

I was completely indifferent to PAH until I met the rabbit supplier for the stores in the NE of England and parts of Scotland. Those rabbits are churned out of a huge, industrial-sized barn. I was so shocked I was speechless when I saw the size of it. I wasn't able to look inside, but from the way she keeps her miniature JRTs inside the house I can't imagine it's very hygienic.

I always boycott petshops that sell livestock. Before I knew any better I bought my cats from local petshops - they were far too young to be sold, and the shop owners didn't even know their DOB or even what the mother looked like. One of those petshops is still selling livestock today. I fume everytime I see a sign up their window saying "kittens/gerbils/rabbits" for sale.


----------



## bewitched

My rabbits Amy and Alfie came from [email protected] before I knew better. We have been really lucky with Amy but Alfie is no longer with us. He was a sick rabbit his whole life due to bad breeding. He cost a fortune in vet bills, I'm just glad he came to us instead of someone who would have just left him in a hutch at the bottom of the garden. The only thing that gets bought from [email protected] now is Lulas food.


----------



## fatrat

I wasn't going to sign up because I'm useless at forums, but I just had to sign up to respond to this.

One time I went into [email protected], I saw that they had two male rats left over from their latest 'stock', about 10wks old and being housed in separate glass tanks(!) side by side, so they were able to see each other but not cuddle . I asked the shop assistant what was going on, and she claimed that it was against their shop rules to house top-eared and dumbos together :cursing: even when I pointed out that the dumbo was clearly depressed and skinny, she said that customer service came first and because they sell dumbos differently than normal rats they had to be seperate - like rabbits and guinea pigs. I asked her if I could hold the rats (I know!  ) and the top-eared launched at me like he'd never been loved in his life and burrowed himself in my scarf and started licking my face like crazy:001_wub:, the dumbo was snappy and skittish like you'd imagine him to be. But I got so worked up at how obviously depressed both rats were, and how that'd all be solved if [email protected] had just taken out the glass divider seperating them  

Long story short, that is the story of how George and Percy came home :smilewinkgrin: And that was the final straw with [email protected] really, don't even go in there to buy treats/foods/etc anymore.


----------



## thedogsmother

Ive heard them telling someone that same thing, they would sell a top eared or a dumbo but not if they would be housed together, apparently you cant bond rats either so if you bought one it would have to live alone forever :cursing:


----------



## 8tansox

To be honest I don't go into these stores any more. I'm not a fan of where they acquire their stock from, I've overheard staff giving wrong information on raw feeding dogs, I've heard staff giving wrong information on dried dog food too. They also have notice boards where anyone can sell their puppies, no checks done or anything and it's made too easy for people to buy on a whim and from back yard breeders.:cursing: 

I also prefer to spend my money in my local pet shop where it's ran by a husband and wife team, who know their customers and their dogs and know their stuff. They can also get me anything I ask for too. Admittedly, I do pay a little more, but not that much, so I'd prefer to shop locally and pay a little extra for friendly service and knowledgeable people.


----------



## CRL

thedogsmother said:


> Ive heard them telling someone that same thing, they would sell a top eared or a dumbo but not if they would be housed together, apparently you cant bond rats either so if you bought one it would have to live alone forever :cursing:


when i bought phoenix, ryvan, coren and loren from [email protected] i told the girl i was going to take 2 rats from each tank and put them together, i already had the cage done for them. they were kept seperated, top ears and dumbos, for some strange reason although they were the same price. althought she knew nothing about rats and obviously didnt like them she still felt the need to tell me how to introduce 4 6 week old rats, because ive never done an intro before ut: she knew they were going together but still gave them to me so that cant be one of their rules. she did tell me i had to take their leaflet on how to look after rats, to take them in [email protected] boxes, 1 in each box, and that i had to sign an agreement to say that i had other rats if i was planning on introducing them etc. as soon as i got to the car i put them in a carrier i had bought with me and checked their sex just to make sure.


----------



## thedogsmother

I ended up taking Cookie from the adoption bit because I overheard them telling someone who had shown an interest that they would "just have to take HIM on his own because they cant be put with other rats when they get past the baby stage", when I adopted her I was also told that "HE was called Hanibal the Canibal because he was so savage", cookie was the sweetest rat Ive ever owned, never a moments bother and a proper mummys GIRL. Shes the only rat Ive had from there, albeit the adoption bit, she had two tumours removed in her lifetime and eventually died a relatively young rat.


----------



## MrRustyRead

i dont know where they get their advice from but its a load of rubbish, i was told it was better to keep two males together than two females. i told them they got it wrong but they werent having any of it. a lot of them HATE the way the animals are kept and where they have come from, but work there as they need a job.

we should all win the lottery and buy the company out


----------



## manic rose

to be honest, [email protected] is no worse or better than any other pet shop that sells animals but for such a large chain they really should set an example to other stores by having better practices and training staff better.

I only pop in occassionally but when I do I end up ranting and having my fiancée shepherd me out the door! Last time I went in there was a rat in the "new" pets section that was all alone. I wanted to take the little guy home. If someone goes in and sees him housed alone and knows nothing about rats they will think its ok to keep them alone. The hamster cages had the treats hung so high that it would be impossible for the hamsters to ever reach them, even by climbing on toys or each other. The rehoming section had 7 occupied cages, 5 of which were there because they were the last one of their batch to be sold  Every single time I go in that is the reason for at least one the animals being in the rehoming section. Makes me so mad!


----------



## fatrat

manic rose said:


> Last time I went in there was a rat in the "new" pets section that was all alone. I wanted to take the little guy home. If someone goes in and sees him housed alone and knows nothing about rats they will think its ok to keep them alone.


That's another reason I don't like them, lots of innocent first-time buyers are keeping rats alone because [email protected] doesn't specify that they need company. :/


----------



## Guest

fatrat said:


> That's another reason I don't like them, lots of innocent first-time buyers are keeping rats alone because [email protected] doesn't specify that they need company. :/


As much as I hate [email protected] (and believe me I do) I will say that one improvement that *some* stores have is they won't allow you to buy a lone rat, some members have had to show photo's of their rats before the store will allow them to take the rat home.

I would rather they stopped selling animals full stop but slowly, slowly catchy monkey


----------



## Jemmalg

The fact that their stock comes from rodent farms makes me feel sick. As a kid I had Syrian hamsters which I always got from [email protected], my mum didn't know any different because you just don't think to research what you think is a reputable store. I can't remember how I stumbled across the information as to where I was actually getting my hammies from, and what I was funding, but I've not bought a thing from them since. I go in to check the adoption centres because I can't bear the thought of what might happen if I didn't take them.

Other than that, the staff have _no idea_ what they're talking about. I've seen people buy singular rats, Chinese hamsters in pairs, those TINY starter cages, Robos for kids as young as four or five :mad2: I've asked reasonable questions - ages of hamsters, sexes, and they have no idea. Again when I had my Syrians, I was always sold 'girls'. Looking back at pictures, however, now that I know how to sex a hamster, at least three out of the seven I had were definitely boys - and I can work that out from a photo! I keep winter whites now, and I'm yet to find a [email protected] employee who knows what a winter white is - they band their almost-definite hybrids as dwarfs... Russians if you're lucky!

Aand finally, my issue is the health of the pets. I must've been lucky with mine, because they all lived to 2.5-3 years, but my friend recently was in there buying supplies and saw a three-legged Syrian. She asked the employee about it, they had "no idea how that could've happened". She took her home because she was afraid no-one would want a three-legged hamster, and they'd end up culling her - she died within a few days of wet-tail.

So yeah. Independent stores, or breeders.


----------



## thedogsmother

Jemmalg said:


> you just don't think to research what you think is a reputable store.


This is such an important statement, and so true. Most people see the [email protected] adverts and belive the hype that [email protected] is a caring store that knows animals and what they need, I think the majority of people out there would probably go there if they wanted to ensure that they were buying healthy animals as [email protected] looks the part .


----------



## DeadLee

Just so you all know. I will no longer buy anything from pets at home not even so much as a hamster treat!!

I am so shocked at all of this it makes me so sad


----------



## Lavenderb

I would never buy or adopt an animal from any of their stores ever again. Had 2 from them and both died young and suddenly for no reason apparent.

I rarely visit pets at home to be honest. I prefer 'The Ark' which is based near me.
Another shop I use a lot is my local Jollyes. Huge range of foods and dry goods and the rodents they sell are housed with thought and consideration. All on correct substrate and toys provided along with fresh veggies/fruit. The cages are kept clean daily.


----------



## LostGirl

I've heard wonderfull things about I'm yet to go as I know I'll have trouble coming away with nothing 

The ark is pretty good except one girl who think she knows everything about everything and totally addiment that buck could not be introduced to any other bucks ever! I did go back and tell her that the two were happily living with 8 other boys with no problems!


----------



## chrisd

Do all Jollyes sell rodents? I don't think the one near me does but not 100%


----------



## thedogsmother

We have two [email protected] branches in Huddersfield, one sells pets and one doesnt, I almost always go to the non pet one these days, I do still buy things from [email protected] but its just to get dog toys etc.


----------



## fatrat

The one in Aberystwyth is terrible and needs to be shut down :/ 90% of the people there are students and [email protected] knowingly sells the "cuter" animals to students who get bored within a week/don't know how to look after pets/can't afford vet bills. I've heard of students buying rats and letting them free in dorms "as a joke"


----------



## Eriya

fatrat said:


> I've heard of students buying rats and letting them free in dorms "as a joke"


    As a former student, I am ashamed of such behaviour


----------



## fogy

I used to work at just for pets, and wasn't too happy how the hamsters were kept in cages with no wheels  they got bored and started chewing the plastic houses.
I got that sad i brought a hamster home that was 4 months thats no one had brought, he was in a tiny glass cage! But now he's in a big cage with plenty to do and he gets his treat of vegetables.

But some petshops like ur local one i just cant go in cus it makes me that annoyed.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell

i dont really have a problem with PAH, ive only had one hamster from there and she was lovely, i do find them kinda expensive though

i usually get hamsters from my local pet shop and i cant fault them, they (the pets and the staff) are so friendly and lovely


----------



## rattiedee

I bought fish from them in the past which all died. I often go into 2 local stores and there is always dead fish floating around.
Last week I adopted 2 rats from them because they had been put in a small tank together, and just left, not one member of staff in that shop could tell me anything about them. In the end I just said let me get them out I'll find out for myself. They both came home with me. 
Today we went into a store and I came out nearly in tears. In one tank there were 8 young male (from what I could see they were all male) rats and in the tank below was 1 male rat on his own, obviously older than the ones above. He was so miserable, just lay there chin in the floor, not moving, not interested in anything. No toys, nothing, just a bit of litter on the floor, a small bowl with a tiny bit of food in, and a hide in one corner. I wanted to take him out and bring him home but I refuse to buy from them because they use farms. However I cant get this boy out of my head and feel I should go save him, he just looked like he'd lost the will to live. I feel so torn


----------



## Maltey

Unfortunately, you saw for yourself what happens- you took those 2 girls and they were immediately replaced with another batch. If you take that boy he'll get replaced with another batch.
It's heartbreaking to see them like that, but you have to learn to tear yourself away


----------



## rattiedee

Maltey said:


> Unfortunately, you saw for yourself what happens- you took those 2 girls and they were immediately replaced with another batch. If you take that boy he'll get replaced with another batch.
> It's heartbreaking to see them like that, but you have to learn to tear yourself away


I didnt buy the two girls from there hun, they were bought by someone else, I rescued them from her because after 2 weeks after buying them she didnt want them anymore. 
I know what your saying though hun and totally agree with it, its just so hard when you see them like that, he was totally totally depressed and so alone. I cant stop thinking about him.


----------



## Butterflybeaut123

elmthesofties said:


> The pets at home I go to isn't the worst out there, but that's only what is visible. On the surface? The cages are a half decent size. The animals are nearly always moderately healthy looking. (I have seen some horribly, HORRIBLY deformed hamsters there and several animals with flaky skin, but most of the time they look OK) But you can't see the genetics of the animals. You can't see the cages they're kept in at the back. Sure, it MAY be hunky dory, but you don't KNOW that.
> 
> A few years ago I went to [email protected] and asked to see the hamsters they had at the back because they'd sold out of the ones which were easily visible. The staff were very kind and told me that while I couldn't go round the back, they'd be happy to bring them out.
> So I waited a few minutes and they bought out about 7 or so hamsters in a little blue plastic tub with a shallow layer of sawdust and no nest material. No food. No water. Mixed sex animals. Maybe it was temporary, but you can't know that for sure.
> 
> Many of the hamsters that we've got there have died very shortly after purchase, or some of them were ill when I got them. I don't care about money - they can keep the money they make off me if they want. I just don't want to watch animals which I love and try and tame die just weeks/days after bringing them home.


Uhhh, maybe thats because the hamsters out back were put in one tub to make it easier for you?! DERP 
Every animal I have purchased (apart from my dogs) have lived very healthy lives and they had all been purchased from Pets at Home. 
And maybe the complete change of diet etc had effected their digestive system which caused them to die.


----------



## Attack Mode

Butterflybeaut123 said:


> Uhhh, maybe thats because the hamsters out back were put in one tub to make it easier for you?! DERP
> Every animal I have purchased (apart from my dogs) have lived very healthy lives and they had all been purchased from Pets at Home.
> And maybe the complete change of diet etc had effected their digestive system which caused them to die.


Your constant interest in Pets at Home threads is suspicious.

Anyone would think there was a BBC 1 feature on them at 8pm.


----------



## LostGirl

chrisd said:


> Do all Jollyes sell rodents? I don't think the one near me does but not 100%


Ours do but only a tiny amount most of the times ive been they have only one or two they don't seem to buy a lot of "stock" I went Monday there's was 3 hamsters (all in very very clean cages with toys etc) and 4 g.pigs gain extremely clean animals look in excellent health all very bright eyed and bushy tailed I think if I went to get a pet shop pet it would be from them


----------



## tomby1

Every time I visit, the animals never seem happy and are jammed in too tightly together in many cases.

I refuse to buy animals from them these days - instead normally going to local pet stores that I know look after their pets properly.


----------



## LittlePaws AnimalRescue

A few months back I found out a friend (not a close friend, she'd have known better!) works in a local [email protected] and after talking to her I was nearly in tears 
She was telling me about the 'mass breeding' programmes they use to get their animals from, she said she knows it's not nice but at least they have a constant supply of 'stock'

She also told me (in rather too much detail) about how they dispose of animals they get too old to sell....and no most of them dont end up in the adoption centre bit as alot of the stores dont even have them.
I wont say here what she told me as I dont want to upset anyone.

I haven't shopped in [email protected] in years and never will. They should all just be shut down, they dont even sell suitable cages, food or accessories so they serve no purpose!!


----------



## kate_7590

LittlePaws AnimalRescue said:


> .
> 
> I haven't shopped in [email protected] in years and never will. They should all just be shut down, they dont even sell suitable cages, food or accessories so they serve no purpose!!


Why is the food and accessories not suitable???


----------



## Peanutbuttersmum

Until I came on here I did not realise how bad the [email protected] ethics were, I am guilty to say that I brought my rats from there, but as we have already said, I was unaware of rat breeders around, they were an impulse buy, but I wouldn't change them for the world! I was lucky in there that I had a staff member who was a rodent specialist, and has rats at home (read into that as you will) who was extremely good at telling me what I needede to buy for them food wise, and bedding etc etc. I do not wish that I didn't buy my babies, but do wish I had known about the whole world of rat breeders out there, and wish I didn't buy them from where I did, but I have, and they are AMAZING!!!!


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell

i dont hate pets at home, never had a problem with them

although they are expensive


----------



## Guest

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> i dont hate pets at home, never had a problem with them
> 
> although they are expensive


Can I ask, how can you support this? Why not use Pet Shops?


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell

i didnt say i supported it

thats awful


----------



## Guest

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> i didnt say i supported it
> 
> thats awful


You do support it if you shop at [email protected]


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell

B3rnie said:


> You do support it if you shop at [email protected]


ok then did support it

i got my first hamster as an adult there and you know what, she was the sweetest hamster i ever had

what i meant by never had a problem with it was ive heard stories about how the pets are kept in awful conditions in the shop etc, wasnt like that in my local one


----------



## Guest

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> ok then did support it
> 
> i got my first hamster as an adult there and you know what, she was the sweetest hamster i ever had
> 
> what i meant by never had a problem with it was ive heard stories about how the pets are kept in awful conditions in the shop etc, wasnt like that in my local one


But you still buy pet shop hamsters so therefore you are still supporting the mills 
Your first hamster may have been sweet but that doesn't negate the conditions her mum and many of her family members are kept in, which is the point I'm trying to get at, just because a few people haven't had problems with petshop animals or the animals are kept in sparkly clean enclosures on the shop floor it doesn't take away the fact that petshops are responsible for a huge amount of animal cruelty because people are willing to brush off the bad because "I've never had a problem"

It really does seem to be "Out of sight, out of mind" when it comes to peoples 'wants'


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell

B3rnie said:


> But you still buy pet shop hamsters so therefore you are still supporting the mills
> You're first hamster may have been sweet but that doesn't negate the conditions her mum and many of her family members are kept in, which is the point I'm trying to get at, just because a few people haven't had problems with petshop animals or the animals are kept in sparkly clean enclosures on the shop floor it doesn't take away the fact that petshops are responsible for a huge amount of animal cruelty because people are willing to brush off the bad because "I've never had a problem"
> 
> It really does seem to be "Out of sight, out of mind" when it comes to peoples 'wants'


actually my local shop do not get their pets from mills, they get their pets from a proper breeder, hence when they dont have a constant supply of them unlike pets at home

you have no idea why i got into keeping hamsters, i wont get into it with you but lets just say my pets have saved my life


----------



## Guest

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> actually my local shop do not get their pets from mills, they get their pets from a proper breeder, hence when they dont have a constant supply of them unlike pets at home
> 
> *you have no idea why i got into keeping hamsters, i wont get into it with you but lets just say my pets have saved my life*


No proper breeder will sell to pet shops, and any breeders that do are almost as bad as the mills themselves. And just because the pet shop says they don't buy from mills doesn't make it so, [email protected] also state they are supplied by good breeders 

The bit I bolded is irrelevant to the debate, it doesn't matter why you got into keeping hamsters, however it *does * matter if they are ethically bred.

Pet shops keep us rescuers in business and personally that is something I would love to stop. If I could no longer fill my house with unwanted/sick pet shop animals I would be a very happy bunny.


----------



## hawksport

I dont buy frozen rats and mice because of the way they are bred, why would anyone want a pet that had been bred that way


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell

B3rnie said:


> No proper breeder will sell to pet shops, and any breeders that do are almost as bad as the mills themselves. And just because the pet shop says they don't buy from mills doesn't make it so, [email protected] also state they are supplied by good breeders
> 
> The bit I bolded is irrelevant to the debate, it doesn't matter why you got into keeping hamsters, however it *does * matter if they are ethically bred.
> 
> Pet shops keep us rescuers in business and personally that is something I would love to stop. If I could no longer fill my house with unwanted/sick pet shop animals I would be a very happy bunny.


i would love to rescue small animals but i am not good enough for rescue places to consider me so i will continue to get my pets the way i do

aside from breeding them myself i have no other way of having animals

oh and by the by i KNOW that the pet shop does not get them from mills


----------



## Guest

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> i would love to rescue small animals but i am not good enough for rescue places to consider me so i will continue to get my pets the way i do
> 
> aside from breeding them myself i have no other way of having animals
> 
> oh and by the by i KNOW that the pet shop does not get them from mills


You have the potential to be good enough for rescues, you are the only one stopping that


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell

B3rnie said:


> You have the potential to be good enough for rescues, you are the only one stopping that


no, i did everything the rescues suggested and i still wasnt good enough

plus there are no rescues in my area, the one i was talking to is quite a way away so i have a feeling that might have put her off as shes let the ham i wanted go to someone whos going to pick her up, i offered to pay her travel


----------



## Guest

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> no, i did everything the rescues suggested and i still wasnt good enough
> 
> plus there are no rescues in my area, the one i was talking to is quite a way away so i have a feeling that might have put her off as shes let the ham i wanted go to someone whos going to pick her up, i offered to pay her travel


There are lots of rescues up your way, and there are lots of rescues that rehome nationally.

1 of my hamsters is travelling over 130 miles to a good home, it is possible if you're willing to work with rescues 

But this is sidetracking the thread so I will say no more :aureola:


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell

B3rnie said:


> There are lots of rescues up your way, and there are lots of rescues that rehome nationally.
> 
> 1 of my hamsters is travelling over 130 miles to a good home, it is possible if you're willing to work with rescues
> 
> But this is sidetracking the thread so I will say no more :aureola:


actually there arent lots up my area, the one we got slingshot from has shut down! the one i was on to about rescuing a ham was in teeside and while thats not far away its far enough away since i cant travel!


----------



## Guest

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> actually there arent lots up my area, the one we got slingshot from has shut down! the one i was on to about rescuing a ham was in teeside and while thats not far away its far enough away since i cant travel!


Being that I am in the rescue community I know for a fact there are a few up your way, I can't travel yet I still rescue


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell

B3rnie said:


> Being that I am in the rescue community I know for a fact there are a few up your way, I can't travel yet I still rescue


oh right well if there are a few up my way how come when i started a topic on rescue places in my area you didnt reply listing them

how about listing them now (if you wouldnt mind please) for future reference


----------



## Guest

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> oh right well if there are a few up my way how come when i started a topic on rescue places in my area you didnt reply listing them
> 
> how about listing them now (if you wouldnt mind please) for future reference


I missed that thread, but google is a great tool 
I will pm you rather than take this thread off on a tangent


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell

B3rnie said:


> I missed that thread, but google is a great tool
> I will pm you rather than take this thread off on a tangent


well i did google and i even looked at the adoption section on here

thanks


----------



## Nukawin

I've only ever bought the odd few fish from Pets @ Home in the past, have one shubunkin (originally from a [email protected] store) who's got real big and fat since he jumped from a small tank into a big deep pond. 

Hated the over-crammed conditions of the birds and rodents tho.They stopped selling birds in a couple of stores here but now they sell reptiles!


----------



## Colette

> Why is the food and accessories not suitable???


Aside from all the issues already discussed, I strongly object to any store selling animals without selling the appropriate, necessary equipment etc to go with them.

For example, they do not sell a single "hamster cage" that is suitable for hamsters, and the same is true for mice, gerbils, guinea pigs, etc. They are way too small, some with other problems too (eg wire floors). You have to go up a species to get a decent cage (eg buy a rat cage for a syrian) but these are very limited.

IIRC they sell only one rabbit hutch that meets the recommended minimum size of 6x2x2. The other hutches and all the indoor cages are all way too small. They don't sell a single cage / hutch suitable for the giant bunnies they now also sell.

They sell various types of goldfish, yet I've not seen a single store selling tanks large enough for these large, dirty fish to be housed properly (ie approx 100litres per fish).

They don't sell any running wheels suitably sized for a syrian hamster, and their range of toys and enrichment for small animals is pretty poor in most of the stores I've visited.

They have a fantastic wide range of really crap food for most species (albeit with a few decent exceptions) Dog and cat food made up primarily of cereals, etc. Vit C drops for guinea pigs water (despite these generally being pretty useless and potentially harmful) They also continue to sell and use themselves sawdust / wood shavings for hamsters, gerbils etc despite all the evidence that the phenols in these cause both respiratory and liver disease.

Their collection of books and care guides is frankly pitiful - the range is tiny and all "same old same old". Most contain very outdated and/ or inaccurate info, and their entire dog section seems to be dedicated to the abusive and ridiculous antics of the dog-wrestler.

Don't get me wrong - these faults are true for almost all pet shops, both actual shops and online, but it all adds to my reasons for not being their biggest fan.


----------



## blade100

Two of my rats were from pets at home both brothers one died only at 13 months old he suffered a pituitary tumour!! And now his brother who is still alive at 18 months is showing signs of thinning fur he is thin in body mass he suffers with respiratory infections that won't seem to clear up with antibiotics and he's always snuffly with red poryhrin around his eyes. He is very unsteady on his legs he struggles to hold his food sometimes. 
So you think this is ok from a pet shop rats????
Never ever again am I going in pets at home or any other pet shops that sell animals. I buy most of my pet products online.

I have another rat who is 16 months old and he's from a good breeder and you can certainly tell the difference in size and health between him and the pets at home rat!


----------



## Senaline

I've been to the one at Aberdeen beach. Got two guinea piggs. Both had insects despite the supposed 4 day period when they watch them to see if they are ill. Plus, I think mine had a disease which developed into an inner ear infection from that place, as he always sneezed from the very beggining. Something that turned out to be the ear infection. I almost lost him. They look like they care, but I learnt my lesson - do not trust Pets at Home


----------



## enasimps

I just want to say I really hope you are all vegan. 
I am not trolling but having read all the posts I feel like I am on a peta. Blog. If you are not vegan then all of you are disgusting hypocrites, on every level. Sorryv but that is very true


----------



## Britt

I visited a Pets at Home in London last September and liked it. I found what I needed, nothing more, nothing less.


----------



## Lil Miss

enasimps said:


> I just want to say I really hope you are all vegan.
> I am not trolling but having read all the posts I feel like I am on a peta. Blog. If you are not vegan then all of you are disgusting hypocrites, on every level. Sorryv but that is very true


this thread is over a year old,and with a post like that, as your first and only post. im pretty sure i can say with great certainty










you do not have to be vegan to care about animal welfare


----------



## Claire17

I'm glad in a way that our troll friend resurrected this thread otherwise I wouldn't have seen it. 

It's probably very naive of me but I didn't realise that [email protected] were so bad. In fairness to the local Worthing store, the girl I spoke to about gerbils was very knowledgeable and everything she told me has been correct. She also clearly had huge love for rodents. 

That being said, if the underlying morals of the company are that bad, I won't shop there again. 

I got my girls there, and so far so good! Hopefully they'll have happy gerbil lives and be here as long as possible


----------



## lily74

The fact they sell live animals. You just know the person in the queue holding the cage that's too small getting the pet for the children is a worry.

I'm not saying all the people who buy pets from there will not look after them properly but it is so easy to buy these living creatures and so easy to neglect them


----------



## Indigochild

I worked for pets at home and walked out due to bullying. I love animals and studied them before working there. We have to pass 2 work books before selling animals and to be honest school kids could pass as the answers are in the book. I still have these books ( which the company wont like me having as they like to hold them in the shop ). The so called manager never liked us cleaning the animals out properly in the mornings telling us just to water and feed them as she wanted to save time. This killed me and was threatened to be sacked because i DID fully clean them ignoring what she wanted.
Every week an order is put in for animals and they are stored in the back room. They will stay there until the shop floor animals are sold. There is often 4 rabbits or 6 guinea pigs to a small cage in the back. It breaks my heart. The adoption part makes me laugh. We do take animals in who cant be looked after any longer but there was a waiting list and were often rejected. In other words ,,,,, they keep spaces for themselves to put their own animals in . The ones that have had treatment, or have grown too big and not selling , then they write a little story saying " my owner can no longer look after me " ect. Pets do not come first , the profit does. I was also threatened with my job as i disagreed with the size of the cages they sold. Im well out of that place and would never step foot back in there again. We were also told to check the fish every half hour for dead ones. We did not have enough staff or the time to check and paperwork was forged to say they had been checked.


----------



## DeadLee

Indigochild said:


> I worked for pets at home and walked out due to bullying. I love animals and studied them before working there. We have to pass 2 work books before selling animals and to be honest school kids could pass as the answers are in the book. I still have these books ( which the company wont like me having as they like to hold them in the shop ). The so called manager never liked us cleaning the animals out properly in the mornings telling us just to water and feed them as she wanted to save time. This killed me and was threatened to be sacked because i DID fully clean them ignoring what she wanted.
> Every week an order is put in for animals and they are stored in the back room. They will stay there until the shop floor animals are sold. There is often 4 rabbits or 6 guinea pigs to a small cage in the back. It breaks my heart. The adoption part makes me laugh. We do take animals in who cant be looked after any longer but there was a waiting list and were often rejected. In other words ,,,,, they keep spaces for themselves to put their own animals in . The ones that have had treatment, or have grown too big and not selling , then they write a little story saying " my owner can no longer look after me " ect. Pets do not come first , the profit does. I was also threatened with my job as i disagreed with the size of the cages they sold. Im well out of that place and would never step foot back in there again. We were also told to check the fish every half hour for dead ones. We did not have enough staff or the time to check and paperwork was forged to say they had been checked.


Since writing this thread years ago my Fiance got a job at pets at home as a dog groomer and has left to start her own business for pretty much the same reasons as you. Including the bullying nature and the profits before pets attitude.

I now completely boycott pets at home!


----------



## Indigochild

Anyone who knows how to look after an animal is treated badly as they cant mould you to their way of thinking. There is no need to shop there. We all managed our pets perfectly well before that joke of a company came along. People need to stop lining their pocket. We were also told at a training meeting that although they work with the rspca we were not allowed to let them in the back rooms without speaking to the manager first. Something to hide??????.


----------



## Rafa

I can only speak as I find and my local Pets at Home keep their small animals beautifully.

They're in large pens, cages, with plenty fresh bedding and scrupulously clean play areas. They all have many toys/apparatus to keep them entertained and I have never been in there, whatever the time, when the food bowls are not clean and full and water bottles full of clean, fresh water.

Foodwise, they all have extras around in the way of treats.

The animals themselves always look clean, healthy and full of life.


----------



## Indigochild

The animals at the front are clean , i agree but when our new boss came in to our store she would tell us to only spot clean every other day and that the hamsters should only have food and water. I guess it all depends on what boss the store has in at the time. I stood up for the animals and every chance i got i would let the rabbits in the back rooms out their cage to run about to stop muscle wastage. One rabbit was in there for a month on a shelf in a small cage. Just not on at all.


----------



## KittenEevee

I went to a pets at home and noticed the rats for sale did not have any food, so I told the guy working there and he said theyve had their food for the day and they would be fed again in the morning. He didn't even seem to care and this was in the afternoon. His attitude towards the animals and me was disgusting.
I'm sorry but I had three rats and they always had plentiful food with extra vegetables and treats.
Those poor rats.


----------



## Indigochild

That place make me so mad.
The rats are cleaned and fed by the people who are cleaning them out at 6am. One small bowl of rat nuggets and water. The lad should not give you the attitude of not caring, that is just disgusting. But i do know he wouldnt be able to do anything about it as he will get wrong. The store has a budget and we were told to give the hamsters , guinea pigs and rabbits only half of what they had previously. Where i worked , they would go round and check to see how much was food was in the bowls and if too much we would be pulled in the office and get told off. At 4pm we would give the guinea pigs a top up of hay and some more veg and that would be it until 6am the next morning.


----------



## Missfrenchie90

I went to my local pets at home to talk about pregnancy vitamins the manager said they don't need anything ! I replayed what before after and in whelping he said no she will be fine ! , but then again my daughter asked to see the g-pigs once and they went out the back brought out a 3 day old baby and said they have them out the back pregnant and then sell the baby , then I asked another worker and they said all the pets are born on a really nice well looked after farm, then brung to the shop and sexed etc , but heard a lady in there returned a pair of rabbits because they was supposed to be 2 girls and was a girl and a boy and well you know the saying at it like rabbits ain't it for no reason


----------



## simplysardonic

Missfrenchie90 said:


> I went to my local pets at home to talk about pregnancy vitamins the manager said they don't need anything ! I replayed what before after and in whelping he said no she will be fine ! , but then again my daughter asked to see the g-pigs once and they went out the back brought out a 3 day old baby and said they have them out the back pregnant and then sell the baby , *then I asked another worker and they said all the pets are born on a really nice well looked after farm,* then brung to the shop and sexed etc , but heard a lady in there returned a pair of rabbits because they was supposed to be 2 girls and was a girl and a boy and well you know the saying at it like rabbits ain't it for no reason


Oh their animals are often from farms, not of the really nice & well looked after variety though.

Missexing & unexpected pregnancy in animals from there is also commonplace.


----------



## Indigochild

They are ordered in but as said but no proof from a nice farm lol. And also yes some are will have babies because they have come into store that way or because they have been sexed wrong by the people who think they know best. I have guinea pigs and studied them for 2 years before i worked there. They dont even know what type of coat they have never mind what ever else. And NON of the cages are suitable for them never mind rabbits. X


----------



## Rafa

Missfrenchie90 said:


> I went to my local pets at home to talk about pregnancy vitamins the manager said they don't need anything ! I replayed what before after and in whelping he said no she will be fine ! , but then again my daughter asked to see the g-pigs once and they went out the back brought out a 3 day old baby and said they have them out the back pregnant and then sell the baby , then I asked another worker and they said all the pets are born on a really nice well looked after farm, then brung to the shop and sexed etc , but heard a lady in there returned a pair of rabbits because they was supposed to be 2 girls and was a girl and a boy and well you know the saying at it like rabbits ain't it for no reason


Could I just say that a pregnant bitch should not need 'pregnancy vitamins'.

A good quality, complete puppy food is perfectly adequate.


----------



## Virgo66

DeadLee said:


> I just want to start of by saying I'm not writing this in defence of pets at home I'm just curious.
> 
> My local petshop (not pets at home) keeps animals in terrible conditions and they sell cages that are totally unfit for purpose. I have also asked basic questions which they had no clue about.
> 
> However I have been to two different pets at home outlets one in Loughborough and one in Hertfordshire. Both places provide the pets with big cages and wheels to exercise in. The staff where very helpful and informed about where the pets had come from and how old they were. They told me about the breeder and how often they are brought in and kept out the back before they are put up for sale.
> 
> Yes some of the cages are a bit rubbish but they also sell great cages like the Ferplast Duna Fun.
> 
> Have I just been lucky and come across some good stores and this generally isn't the norm?


Before I start that I have a diploma in animal care 
I have an issue with pets at because basically most of the people who work there don't know much about the animals and their needs. They stopped doing it now but they use to sell reptiles and they were behaving unnaturally and I was told that was normal for them. As I they use to sell corn snakes which a lot or proper who have them will agree that they have to be one of the most friendliest breeds of snakes and they will rarely bite but the one I saw at pets at home was constantly striking and bite anyone who tries to clean it which is not normal at all.
The last thing is that I bought 2 rabbits from there (this was before I knew better) one was unweight and not even half the size he should have been he then died 4 weeks later I took him to the vets and they found out that he had worms. The second rabbit was not tamed at all. He would not let me stroke him, it has taken me 3 years for him to allow me to approach and let him and he still barely let's me pick him up and I spend time with him everyday


----------



## Clear Sparkle

1. They encourage breeding mills.
2. Too many unwanted pets in need of adoption as it is.
3. They sell pets to anybody and don't care if they will be well cared for
4. They sell disgustingly small cages for hamsters and for Degus/chinchillas.


----------



## Clear Sparkle

Having listed the cons they also have pros
1. They have an adoption part in each store
2. They sell larger cages on their website and some in store
3. Unwanted pets can be returned for adoption
4. They supply lots of pet toys
5. They don't breed cats dogs and birds
6. Their reward card goes to supporting animal charities


----------

